# WoW Auflösung geht net



## osama (26. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich hatte ne Zeit lang ne Ersatzgrafikkarte da meine normale in der Reparatur war nun des war ne Geforce 6200 Se die war recht lahm deswegen musste ich WoW auf das Minimale runter drehen das es ruckelfrei ging nun hab ich meinen 7900 GT wieder und kann die Auflösung von 800x600 nicht mehr hochstellen ohne das es dan keine Rückmeldung mehr gibt wow geht dan einfach nicht mehr und an meinem System liegt es sicher nicht dieses besteht aus einem Intel Pentium D CPU 3.20 GHZ (2 CPUs), 2 Gb DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher und der guten 7900GT Grafikkarte also denke ich nicht das es zu schlecht ist weil es davor auch ging... die Treiber sind auch alle aktuell...nun frage ich euch woran kann es liegen? kann ich die auflösung auch ohne wow ändern indem ich in den ordner irgend ne datei bearbeite oder so?^^ 

mfg Osama


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Januar 2008)

Ich zitiere mich hier mal selbst^^


Dagonzo schrieb:


> Im Spieleverzeichnis von WoW gibt es einen Ordner der sich "WTF" nennt. Darin befindet sich eine Datei die "config.wtf" heisst. Öffne diese Datei mal mit dem Wordpad von Windows.
> Suche dort mal nach dem Eintrag *SET gxResolution "1280x1024"* und ändere den Wert der Auflösung entsprechend passend zu deinem Monitor. Dann Datei speichern und Spiel neu starten.


----------



## osama (26. Januar 2008)

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

